# Birthdays



## boots (18 Nov 2005)

I did a search for this topic and couldn't find my question answered, so here goes.

Is it appropriate to do things like buy birthday cards for your subordinates? Someone suggested to me once that it could be considered fraternising.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2005)

Give them the day off if you can.  it is a policy we have in most CFRC/Ds and it is an appropriate way to recognize the fact that it is their birthday as far as I am concerned and it does maintain morale.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

> I did a search for this topic and couldn't find my question answered, so here goes.
> 
> Is it appropriate to do things like buy birthday cards for your subordinates? Someone suggested to me once that it could be considered fraternising.



That would depend:

Is it a general card, signed by everyone in the unit?

Or is it a private card, loaded with innuendo?

Does the supervisor buy oen for everybody?

Or just for favourite subordinatess?

Is it presented in public?

Or privately slipped to the person?


----------



## boots (18 Nov 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That would depend:



Is it a general card, signed by everyone in the unit?

-Yes.

Or is it a private card, loaded with innuendo?

-Definitely not.

Does the supervisor buy oen for everybody?

-Yes.

Or just for favourite subordinatess?

-Everybody or nobody.

Is it presented in public? Or privately slipped to the person?

-Most likely public. Either way, everyone signed it, so everyone knows about it.



I like the idea of giving them their birthday off. I will do that.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Nov 2005)

In the Infantry, you may get a "Happy Birthday" from someone who knows you. (Don't count on it.) Nobody of a higher rank is gonna give you a card unless it's a set-up for a nasty joke.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Nov 2005)

> I like the idea of giving them their birthday off. I will do that



If your boss lets you... ;D  Seriously, group birthday cards are normal in a staff or office environment - much (much!) less so in combat arms units.  It will all depend where you work.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

> Is it appropriate to do things like buy birthday cards for your subordinates? Someone suggested to me once that it could be considered fraternising.



Why yes!

My CSM regularly distributes clearly addressed correspondence to members of the company. There is a short ceremony, and usually a free stay of a few days and several meals - all on the Bn. 

An NCO even comes to check on you every little while!

These seem to become less frequent the longer one is around though, with the newest members of the unit gaining the most from this "experience".


----------



## winchable (19 Nov 2005)

As long as Milton gets a slice of birthday cake at the public ceremony I don't see harm in it.


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

Well, 

With the current Unit that I'm posted with the CO and the RSM send out a Birthday card to all personnel, military or civ, having a Brithday. The card consists of the Branch Crest on the front and a message inside that reads: "On behalf of all members of the Branch, please accept our congratulations and best wishes upon the occasion of your Birthday". It is personally signed by both of them. 

Now, within my section (we are located in our own building), I get a Birthday cake each time one of our pers civ/mil is celebrating a Birthday, we also pick up a card which circulates in a file folder around to get everyone's signatures on it. We eat the cake in the canteen. (I eat most of the cake!!). We also prurchase a small something or other for every pers who leaves our section for another one, or who is posted/transferred out.

It's a morale thing and it does wonders. I never get a Birthday cake at work...I always take the day (and the day after) off to recuperate!!


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (26 Jan 2006)

so does that mean when it's my birthday during the summer at bmq, i would get the day off or celebrate it? (i live in Ottawa, so I'm pretty sure i would go to St. jean)


----------



## MikeL (26 Jan 2006)

dont.get.it.48 said:
			
		

> so does that mean when it's my birthday during the summer at bmq, i would get the day off or celebrate it? (i live in Ottawa, so I'm pretty sure i would go to St. jean)



You won't get the day off.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jan 2006)

The Army doesn't issue you with a birthday, so therefor they do not expect, nor will allow you to use it on military time.

There is no CFAO or QR&O about this. That means (in my mind anyway) that birthdays do not exsists int eh military.

Date of Birth, on the other hand does.

 :dontpanic:

BTW, Go!!!!....priceless, truly priceless.


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (26 Jan 2006)

so it be a regular day then, with no birthday things going on at all in any sort?


----------



## MikeL (26 Jan 2006)

dont.get.it.48 said:
			
		

> would it be a regular day then, or nore would there be there be any kind of birthday thing going on of any sort along with a normal day?



The instructers will be really nice, an make up your bed in the morning, than bake you a cake.


----------



## rifleman (26 Jan 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> The instructers will be really nice to, you an make up your bed in the morning, than bake you a cake.


 geez, you just described a normal day


----------



## elminister (26 Jan 2006)

Don't.get.it.48 it is a normal working day. The only thing to wish for is that you make friends early tell them about it and hope they get you a card or even singing happy birthday to you. But otherwise happy birthday when it comes and keep working.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Jan 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> In the Infantry, you may get a "Happy Birthday" from someone who knows you. (Don't count on it.) Nobody of a higher rank is gonna give you a card unless it's a set-up for a nasty joke.



I beg to disagree for we had a certain Coy 2IC who delivered not only a card but a cake to whose ever birthday it was. By any means possible regardless of the weather and terrain he did close with and engage with all candles lite. Had something to do with keeping up the moral of the troops. Although the highers did not agree we would have followed him to the mouths of ..........and back.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2006)

If the RSM came up to give me a birthday card, I'd probably take the laces out of my boots & put on my coveralls...something's not right.

I've been in the CF forever and I've gotten only one birthday card; that was in NDHQ and it was from one of the foreigners (well, she was US Air Force, so she's kinda military). Maybe I should get all sensitive and unloved now.....or maybe work for Kincanucks in recruiting (that's almost like being in the military too    )


----------

